# Lg tv help!!!!



## gamihal (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a LG 47LH90.... I also have a surround sound system. On my old TV ( a vizio) I could plug the surround sound into the Analog out on the TV and the surround sound would play what ever was on TV no matter what input it was on. With my LG I dont see an analog out. Is there any way to set it up so I can listen to my surround sound for all TV inputs. I ask because I want to use the surround sound both for my digital cable as well as my ps3. Thanks


----------

